
The brutal world of sheep fighting - pmcpinto
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/feb/16/algeria-sheep-fighting-illegal-sport-angry-young-men
======
Zhenya
Great writing, with a punchy closing statement:

"He takes pleasure now from the caged birds he collects. He loves their song.
They sing and are trapped, just like him."

~~~
Qworg
I was struck by how well done this piece was - astonishing.

The question I'm left with is: what can be done? How do you pull out of a tail
spin?

~~~
wahern
Center the controls then apply rudder opposite to the direction of spin.

------
walrus01
As another oddity in ultra macho cultures, not to be content with dog fighting
and cockfighting, in Afghanistan there is the occasional quail fight. People
keep quail as pets, though it's not as common as having cats or rabbits.

~~~
wahern
I was curious so did a little Google sleuthing. The first thing I learned is
that ram fighting is, historically, hardly unique to North Africa. That said,
the second thing I learned is that ram fighting has a very long tradition in
Algeria and Tunisia, perhaps pre-dating the adoption of Islam.

I realize the article isn't _really_ about ram fighting, but this aspect of
Algerian culture was new to me.

------
bambax
Incredible writing; I was expecting a little more about sheep fighting itself,
but still, a fantastic piece.

